# Where to buy needles in US



## trancebrah (May 12, 2014)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section, I'm looking for a reliable source for just needles. its the only thing left on my list.

Can someone please direct me towards one? Thanks!!


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2014)

Any pharmacy. If they ask, tell them your doc has you on TRT. They don't require a prescription.


----------



## sneedham (May 12, 2014)

In my state they will not sell you needles unless you have a script at least the 2 places I tried. You can try   http://www.allegromedical.com/


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2014)

sneedham said:


> In my state they will not sell you needles unless you have a script at least the 2 places I tried. You can try   http://www.allegromedical.com/




I checked online, and only 4 states require a prescription, Maine, Delaware, Alaska, and New Jersey. The list could be old.


----------



## sneedham (May 12, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I checked online, and only 4 states require a prescription, Maine, Delaware, Alaska, and New Jersey. The list could be old.



@ KelJu
Walmart told me they could not sell me any type of syringes because of people that abuse them...Now I believe they were full of shit...I may check with our local laws...


----------



## Hammer925 (May 12, 2014)

getpinz.com


----------



## 1bbigger (May 12, 2014)

Good prices.

medical-and-lab-supplies.com


----------



## SuperLift (May 12, 2014)

gpzservices.com


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2014)

sneedham said:


> @ KelJu
> Walmart told me they could not sell me any type of syringes because of people that abuse them...Now I believe they were full of shit...I may check with our local laws...



That could be a walmart policy. Even pharmacies can deny you if they suspect illegal activity. I usually say that I am injecting b12 intramuscular which is legal. If they ask where I got the b12 from, I say i ordered it from Canada which is legal. When they offer the 25 gauge I kindly explain that I would rather use 23 gauge. At this point they know I am injecting an oil, but really have no grounds to call me a liar because you can totally inject b12 with a 23 gauge needle. I have done this at different pharmacies in 3 different states and never once was denied. 

Worse case, you can try and they say no. Just go to a different pharmacy and ask until you get what you want.


----------



## Tr71 (May 12, 2014)

Why are you going to the pharmacy? I ordered 100 20g, 100 25g, and 100 plungers on eBay for $40. Not that hard to get needles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svt2001 (May 12, 2014)

Just go to http://gpzservices.com.  You can get 25 needles with syringe for $6.

When I first started I visited, CVS, Walgreens, Wal-mart, and Target.  They aren't going to have what you need, they are going to look at you like a junkie, or they are going to try to sell you 1 needle and syringe for $1.  Save yourself the trouble.


----------



## saint924 (May 12, 2014)

trancebrah said:


> I apologize if this is in the wrong section, I'm looking for a reliable source for just needles. its the only thing left on my list.
> 
> Can someone please direct me towards one? Thanks!!



Bro just order off amazon. Trust me amazon is your friend.


----------



## Tr71 (May 12, 2014)

I buy the pins and plungers seperate. Much cheaper and you get way more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (May 12, 2014)

Its legal to purchase without a prescription here but when the nice lady at the counter asks the pharmacist for help finding what I asked for, the pharmacist always gets uptight and acts like an ass, always makes it their personal policy, have tried Walmart, Walgreens and Rite-Aid in my area, same issue at all three, getpinz, allegro and  gpz, have all been good to me, pretty fast shipping and the price is always reasonable


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2014)

Tr71 said:


> Why are you going to the pharmacy? I ordered 100 20g, 100 25g, and 100 plungers on eBay for $40. Not that hard to get needles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheap and easy I suppose. Needles with syringe cost 35 cents a piece. Plus no waiting on shipping. Maybe I just have good luck with pharmacies.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 12, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> gpzservices.com



Agreed


Warrior


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why not just use the 25 gauge?



Must be pinning crisco


Warrior


----------



## malfeasance (May 13, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I checked online, and only 4 states require a prescription, Maine, Delaware, Alaska, and New Jersey. The list could be old.



That list is not even close to accurate.  Many states have paraphernalia laws which include anything used to "inject" in addition to all the other ways of taking drugs.


----------



## StanG (May 13, 2014)

CEM


----------



## Tr71 (May 13, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Must be pinning crisco
> 
> 
> Warrior



I pinned with 23 once  because I wasn't paying attention. That shit hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofzeus13 (May 13, 2014)

svt2001 said:


> Just go to http://gpzservices.com.  You can get 25 needles with syringe for $6.
> 
> When I first started I visited, CVS, Walgreens, Wal-mart, and Target.  They aren't going to have what you need, they are going to look at you like a junkie, or they are going to try to sell you 1 needle and syringe for $1.  Save yourself the trouble.



Yeeep gpz is who I use.


----------



## MI1972 (May 13, 2014)

liquidations-outlet.com


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2014)

trancebrah said:


> I apologize if this is in the wrong section, I'm looking for a reliable source for just needles. its the only thing left on my list.
> 
> Can someone please direct me towards one? Thanks!!


I just get em here along with when I stock up on my peps n RC's for the year> http://www.cemproducts.com/research-supplies-1/syringes-needles-filters.html

They got slin pins too which is nice. I used to get those from my pharmacy, but always felt odd to ask for them... :/


----------



## AvA182 (May 13, 2014)

you dont need a script for anything they just have "store rules" they can do whatever they want. like walmarts around here some might serve you some will denie you another one called "the medicine shoppe" will only give 10 a day for 8$


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Must be pinning crisco
> 
> 
> Warrior




I didn't realize that 23 gauge was all that bad. It is just easier to to pull and inject with 23 than 25 for me, personally.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 13, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I didn't realize that 23 gauge was all that bad. It is just easier to to pull and inject with 23 than 25 for me, personally.



I'm just busting your balls. I always use 23s 


Warrior


----------



## Tr71 (May 13, 2014)

I got some 20's for drawing, takes literally 2 sexonds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 13, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> Good prices.
> 
> medical-and-lab-supplies.com



^^ This one for sure. This place has everything you need bro.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 14, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I checked online, and only 4 states require a prescription, Maine, Delaware, Alaska, and New Jersey. The list could be old.



However, LOTS of pharms will still deny you if you don't have a script.  They don't legally have to sell syringes if they don't want to.  I can gauarantee that if a BB'r-looking guy walks into a pharm asking for #50 25 g. pins, there is a good chance they'e going to say no.  Some will sell them, but the majority won't.

However, Wall-mart will sell slin pins to anyone...any size...as much as wanted.  These days it is all I use, as scar tissue build-up is way less of an issue with slin pins.  It is kind of a pain in the ass if using more than 1 cc at a time, but not too bad.  I just fill the pin and after I inject it all, I leave the needle in my leg, pull out the plunger, backfill it, then inject again.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 14, 2014)

sneedham said:


> @ KelJu
> Walmart told me they could not sell me any type of syringes because of people that abuse them...Now I believe they were full of shit...I may check with our local laws...



Walmart legally HAS to sell you slin pins, but they can deny you other types of syringes.  Just tell them you are a diabetic.  Better yet, by a bottle of humulin R while picking up your pins.  They won't guve you an issue.


----------



## Tr71 (May 15, 2014)

Just order them online bro. 3 or 4 of us have given you easy sources. Not sure why you're having struggles. Like I said earlier, I bought 100 each of 20g 25g and plungers for $40 on eBay. Don't waste your time going to 20 pharmacies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjgunz (May 15, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> gpzservices.com



Always been my go to source!


----------



## trancebrah (May 15, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> gpzservices.com



Thanks! They were super fast


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2014)

GPZ has been around longer than I have and they never have missed an order, and never have taken more than 3-4 days FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COAST to get me my shit. They are one of the places that has actually lasted that is professional.

LiquidResearch was the only other spot as reputable and they got popped bigtime. Different stuff of course but, GPZ has stayed the course and has always had great prices and ship times, they don't fuck up.


----------



## Riles (May 19, 2014)

GPZ shipping time for the win!!!


----------



## plethal (May 20, 2014)

Gpzservices X 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 20, 2014)

Either pharmacy or gpzservices.com


----------



## Soujerz (May 28, 2014)

i like www.allegromedical.com


----------



## heady muscle (May 29, 2014)

Tr71 said:


> I pinned with 23 once  because I wasn't paying attention. That shit hurt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The old pre loaded Deca and Sust 250 from ole' mexico were like 16 penny nails. I think they were 20 to 18 gauge. Drawing blood size pins. I think I am still bleeding in those spots from the 80's! lol!


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2014)

I went to Publix today and got 20 23 gauge 1 inch needles with syringe with no issue what so ever. Only cost $7.00. No shipping cost, and I got them instantly. 

You guys must have bad luck or something.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2014)

GPZ Services


----------



## sneedham (May 31, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I went to Publix today and got 20 23 gauge 1 inch needles with syringe with no issue what so ever. Only cost $7.00. No shipping cost, and I got them instantly.
> 
> You guys must have bad luck or something.



Your just smooth..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## stuman455 (May 31, 2014)

The easiest place to get them would be tractor supply if you have one close.


----------

